# صلاة لبابا يسوع علشان العيد قرب خلاص....



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2010)

*






أرجوك أسمعنى يا بابا يسوع...
العيد جاى علينا...
وفى ناس كتير حزينة....
اللى كله تعب وهموم...
واللى المرض هاجم هجوم...
واللى ناسيه الناس..
واللى فقد الأمل...وضاع منه الأحساس...
واللى حياته فيها تجارب...ومفكر انك سايبه لوحده بيحارب...
واللى فى الغربه تايه...
واللى...واللى...واللى...
حبيبى يا يسوع...ياللى بتمسح كل الدموع...
أرجوك أيها الينبوع...
أشبع كل الجموع...
وفرح قلبهم
 آمين فى أسمك يا يسوع 
*
*+++*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (31 مارس 2010)

*



حبيبى يا يسوع...ياللى بتمسح كل الدموع...
أرجوك أيها الينبوع...
أشبع كل الجموع...
وفرح قلبهم
آمين فى أسمك يا يسوع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين

شكرا للصلاة الطيبة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> شكرا للصلاة الطيبة*​


أشكــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2010)

*أرجوك أيها الينبوع...*
* أشبع كل الجموع...*
* وفرح قلبهم*
*فى عيد قيامتك يا يسوع*
*  آمين فى أسمك يا يسوع *​


----------



## besm alslib (3 أبريل 2010)

*العيد  جاى علينا...*
* وفى ناس كتير حزينة....*
* اللى كله تعب وهموم...*
* واللى المرض هاجم هجوم...*
* واللى ناسيه الناس..*
* واللى فقد الأمل...وضاع منه الأحساس...*
* واللى حياته فيها تجارب...ومفكر انك سايبه لوحده بيحارب...*
* واللى فى الغربه تايه...*


*أشبع كل  الجموع...*
* وفرح قلبهم*

*آميــــــــــن*


*شكرا على الصلاة الغاليه والمميزه *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *العيد  جاى علينا...*
> * وفى ناس كتير حزينة....*
> * اللى كله تعب وهموم...*
> * واللى المرض هاجم هجوم...*
> ...


أشكــــــــــــرك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك



*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

اميـــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

